# BSNL broadband downtimes



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

Hi All!

I am sick of the huge number of downtimes BSNL dataone broadband has. So I thought I may create this thread, where people may post the time and duration of any downtime they might have had.


Let me start:

*26/5/2008 3:20 PM to 27/5/2008 11:45 PM*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am sick of the huge number of downtimes BSNL dataone broadband has.


 
BSNL is the worst ISP in the whole world.. Leave them and look for other ISP's with professional employees.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

digitized said:


> BSNL is the worst ISP in the whole world.. Leave them and look for other ISP's with professional employees.


unfortunately, I am stuck with BSNL for budget reasons.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 26/5/2008 3:20 PM to *17*/5/2008 11:45 PM


I think you meant 26/5/2008 to 27/5/2008 ??  
Ok i'm on UL750 plan & downtime : *26/5/2008 (6 PM) to 27/5/2008(1 PM)*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> I think you meant 26/5/2008 to 27/5/2008 ??
> Ok i'm on UL750 plan & downtime : 26/5/2008 (6 PM) to 27/5/2008(1 PM)


woops. sorry. typo.

and please bold your time so that BSNL fanboys can have a good look at it.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

BSNL fanboys?? .. are there any??   anyways... bold .. done!! 
And also .. sometimes sites like gmail, youtube, m0bileCa$**e(mobile warez site   ),etc.. take ages to load..  why does that happen??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> unfortunately, I am stuck with BSNL for budget reasons.


 
Where are you from? If you are from Kolkata, I can suggest a good and cheaper alternative.


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2008)

*Service period:* more 1 year after using the service

*Downtimes*: just once

Touch wood



sam_1710 said:


> BSNL fanboys?? .. are there any??   anyways... bold .. done!!
> And also .. sometimes sites like gmail, youtube, m0bileCa$**e(mobile warez site   ),etc.. take ages to load..  why does that happen??


Thats due to rickety DNS of BSNL

change to open DNS, you would be fine


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

^^ i tried using  208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 .. they work only ocassionally..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> ^^ i tried using  208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 .. they work only ocassionally..


I think the problem is due to BSNL IP address. With some IP Adresses, I experience lots of problem. Restarting the modem helps. And yes, OpenDNS is awssome. I think you have the wrong one. I remember the number *3* in it somehow...


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

i got the ips form *blog.taragana.com/index.php/archiv...y-speed-up-bsnl-dataone-broadband-connection/


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2008)

lol, The IP you said are BSNL dns servers
I was talking about this


> OpenDNS is a better DNS service. We make your Internet safer, faster, smarter and more reliable. It's free, and there's nothing to download.


OpenDNS

They are very much reliable. but these days there are some issues with it. Sometime Google.com does not open sometimes but all other sites including Google's own services are unaffected like Gmail. which Opendns guys are working to Fix the problem soon. For now that i am running my own DNS caching only server but this procedure is only for Linux based machines

for windows there is a temp workaround also available.  open c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts file in Notepad

```
Enter “202.169.0.36 www.hactl.com” and “202.169.0.42 www.hacis.com” entries at the bottom
of the hosts file.
# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#
# <IP address> <site name>
# source server
66.249.70.55 www.google.com
```

alternative,  you can use ping command to find its IP address
START>RUN>CMD>PING www.google.com


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

I use bsnl DNS now (218.248.240.24 and 218.248.240.135) which is awesome!.opendns sucks bad now!they got some problems.many sites are not loading under opendns


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

thanks praka &gary ... Now ill be using the DNS mentioned by praka .. they seem to work better... if things go bad ill start using openDNS ..


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

Me too experiencing problems with OpenDNS....

Sometimes, the forum also stops loading for me apart from Google.....


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 27, 2008)

*Service Period* : 3 years 

*Downtime* : Once or twice (the service was fine, the modem gets bricked every now and then, thanks to my networking expertise !!  )

Oh no, i am not a fan-boy of BSNL, i have had my share of pains especially with the billing. Back in 2005, BSNL had implemented free usage upto june 30th. I used to download like hell on those days. By july 2005 i got a 8k bill, the accounts department didnt knew (they had claimed so) about this free download thingy. 

Then i got 20k bill for using the credentials of an official of Data Network Systems. This guy happened to be the DGM (Tech). The accounts officer said they had planned a vigilance case against me ( oh no!! ), but it was dropped i think*.  

_*Now if u don't find me loitering in here for a long time, u know where to find me !!_


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

@ praka : This is a screenshot taken at www.OpenDNS.com .. .
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/2870/massaxc4.th.jpg
Its mentioning a DNS ... But you tell that its a BSNL DNS (its the same DNS i use).. ??


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^yes,it is opendns dns values.I never told it is BSNL dns.BSNL DNS is :
218.248.240.24 , 218.248.240.135
here in Kochin.
opendns is very slow these days.I prefer dataone DNS now,it got improved.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 27, 2008)

oh sorry ... My bad...  
anyways.. The DNS u mentioned are working fine .. No lag in loading any page i use..  Thanks!!


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^well,enjoy


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 27, 2008)

I would also recommend Singtel DNS *165.21.83.88* and *165.21.100.88*

Try it, its a bit faster !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

how are 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 ?


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2008)

So this was a nationwide thing? Weird. Anyway, I'm stuck with BSNL cause its the ONLY service in my area.


----------



## debsuvra (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^yes,it is opendns dns values.I never told it is BSNL dns.BSNL DNS is :
> 218.248.240.24 , 218.248.240.135
> here in Kochin.
> opendns is very slow these days.I prefer dataone DNS now,it got improved.



Not good West Bengal though.  I am getting slowest speeds with the mentioned DNS ips. Maybe it is for the Southern India.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

i woke up from limbo


----------



## phreak0ut (May 27, 2008)

Even I experience downtimes many times. It is so irritating. The downtime was mainly from friday night through Monday morning  This happened thrice last month 

Praka and cool_techie-Thanks for the DNS. Will try 'em now.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

^i concur that


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> *Service Period* : 3 years
> 
> *Downtime* : Once or twice (the service was fine, the modem gets bricked every now and then, thanks to my networking expertise !!  )
> 
> ...


I still have a standing dispute with BSNL over bill of sep 07.

I got my connection on 1st and used up my entire quota of 2.5GB, but in bill they say My connection started from 10th. hince i would get 1939MB free. rest  621 MB would be charged @.80paisa per mb. i Contacted AO, after 5-7 visits he retified my bill.

Now APR 07, 6months after incident i have recieved a letter from AO saying "The bill dt sep 07 is correct. and Broadband was installed from 10th of that month(which is BS) and Force MB calculated after free usage are correct"

If once a issue is settled then why Digging graves again?
WHAT THE FCUK?
WHAT THE FCUK !


----------



## adi007 (May 27, 2008)

BSNL rocks..
No downtime here
Yes Open DSN is having some trouble i just reverted to default and now it's working fine
BTW this month my bandwidth usage is 

Total Send Volume(GB) -Total Receive Volume(GB)-Total Volume(GB) -Total Duration(hour) -Sum Traffic Excluding Night Unlimited(GB)

  	5.876 -	64.631- 70.507 -286.31 -2.716


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 27, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Now APR 07, 6months after incident i have recieved a letter from AO saying "The bill dt sep 07 is correct. and Broadband was installed from 10th of that month(which is BS) and Force MB calculated after free usage are correct"
> 
> If once a issue is settled then why Digging graves again?



So are they demanding the rest of the amount ? Also please get in contact with the nearest internet exchange. They must have reported the connection issue date incorrectly to the AO.


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> So are they demanding the rest of the amount ? Also please get in contact with the nearest internet exchange. They must have reported the connection issue date incorrectly to the AO.


I am staying silent. this month there was nothing in bill.
maybe they forget it again, else i have to give it hard fight but these days i am busy with college exams. so i guess will wait for next month.


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2008)

24 hrs downtime for me yesterday .. but still I am not complaining cause BSNL has given me very satisfactory service.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

Charan said:


> 24 hrs downtime for me yesterday .. but still I am not complaining cause BSNL has given me very satisfactory service.


welcome back charan...

I think yesterday's downtime was universal. Almost everyone is reporting it, from areas around India.

*offtopic: how good are 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 as DNS Servers  ?*


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

^damn slow for me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^damn slow for me


are they a part of OpenDNS ? I saw them on Ubuntu Guide...
and what is the best DNS server pair as of now ?


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2008)

I could kill someone! This is horrible horrible horrible. 

How easy are those DNS things you guys are talking about?


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

@gowtham: no,they are NOT.
@goobi: it is easy only!  you just have to use the DNS which resolves fast for you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gowtham: no,they are NOT.


then what are they ?
and whats the best DNS to use currently for my BSNL H500 Internet in Bangalore, India ?


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

@gowtham boy:you are a Linux user ille?so you should know the solution too! 

```
debian:~# whois  -H 4.2.2.1

OrgName:    Level 3 Communications, Inc. 
OrgID:      LVLT
Address:    1025 Eldorado Blvd.
City:       Broomfield
StateProv:  CO
PostalCode: 80021
Country:    US

NetRange:   4.0.0.0 - 4.255.255.255 
CIDR:       4.0.0.0/8 
NetName:    LVLT-ORG-4-8
NetHandle:  NET-4-0-0-0-1
Parent:     
NetType:    Direct Allocation
NameServer: NS1.LEVEL3.NET
NameServer: NS2.LEVEL3.NET
Comment:    
RegDate:    
Updated:    2004-06-04

OrgAbuseHandle: APL8-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   Abuse POC LVLT 
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-877-453-8353
OrgAbuseEmail:  security@level3.com

OrgTechHandle: ARINC4-ARIN
OrgTechName:   ARIN Contact 
OrgTechPhone:  +1-800-436-8489
OrgTechEmail:  arin-contact@genuity.net

OrgTechHandle: TPL1-ARIN
OrgTechName:   Tech POC LVLT 
OrgTechPhone:  +1-877-453-8353
OrgTechEmail:  ipaddressing@level3.com

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-05-26 19:10
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gowtham boy:you are a Linux user ille?so you should know the solution too!
> 
> ```
> debian:~# whois  -H 4.2.2.1
> ...


not that kind of solution.
I was asking who are they, to be mentioned in ubuntu guide.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 28, 2008)

4.2.2.1 to 4.2.2.6 used to be the DNS servers exclusive only for Verizon subscribers. They were taken over by Level 3 Communications later and were opened to the general public.


----------



## Flatron (May 28, 2008)

Bsnl is So poor...i uss 750 plan..the server down after every hour i think


----------



## s18000rpm (May 28, 2008)

bsnl (ul750) dies frequently at afternoon till evening 5 & then after 11pm onwards
(near b'lore)

been using Airtel at chennai, in this year , suffered only one "3 hour" downtime, that too due to some server side problem.


----------



## omdhar (May 28, 2008)

[
BSNL dataone connectivity is good. Download Speed generaly remains above 1.5 Mbps even though my nearest tele exchange is about 7 KM away. I have been user of Dataone for last 1 Yr. 

Speedtest at *speed.ktk.airtelbroadband.in/
Download : 1.48 Mbps
Upload : 167 kbps

Problem lies with non compliance of complaints. In Jan 08, I applied for switch over from Home 250 startup plan to Home Combo 500 C. Bimonthly bill received during last week of Feb 08 shows that plan wef 10 Jan 08 changed to Home 500 and not Home Combo 500 C. When I aproached various sec and written letters, they again changed plan wef 14 Mar 08 into Home Combo 500 C. It means for mistake done by them, I will have pay of approx Rs 400 more. 

Again
Under Home 250 Startup Plan (Free 1 GB per month)
From 010108 To 090108
My usage as dataone website shows 0.219 GB
Net Chargeable NIL

Under Home 500 Plan (Free 2.5 GB per month)
From 100108 To 310108
My usage as dataone website shows 0.847 GB
Net Chargeable NIL

But Landline Bill for Jan shows
Brdband USG-200801 3470
Fr: 1024, Net 985, Rt:0.80 = 886.50

I have written several letter incl to CGM/GM/AGM but till dt no reply nor bill modified.


----------

